# Cream Cabinet with Brown tones



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I have a quote request to paint some kitchen cabinets. She says:

"I currently have wood cabinets. I am wanting to change them to a cream color with brown tones."

Any idea what she wants?


----------



## SwampCat (Aug 31, 2018)

Tan.Tan with a fancy name like chinchilla.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

SwampCat said:


> Tan.Tan with a fancy name like chinchilla.


Oh, you think she's referring to the color? I thought maybe she wants brown highlights or something.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Oh, you think she's referring to the color? I thought maybe she wants brown highlights or something.


Ask her to send a pic of her idea....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Haha. Well creamy usually has a yellow undertone. Unless she means cream color with brown glaze.. pinterest time! good luck.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Don't bother guessing.


Have her show you what she wants. Chances are she's seen this look somewhere and wants to duplicate it. 


Save yourself some time and lots of money doing sample after sample. 

One way to shut down the guess work pretty quick is to charge for your samples. If anything, tell her she buys the material and you'll do the sample work. Generally speaking, sample work doesn't take much time, most of it is spent in waiting for things to dry out. Could easily do 5-10 samples in an hour or so if you have all the material ready and laid out. Once they get hit with some $$ charges they'll narrow their options down pretty quickly.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

In the 90's we called that "beige" or "taupe". You tell her thats not in style anymore.. lol


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

SwampCat said:


> Tan.Tan with a fancy name like chinchilla.



AKA: Taupe


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

finishesbykevyn said:


> In the 90's we called that "beige" or "taupe". You tell her thats not in style anymore.. lol


Doesn't matter the homeowner found another painter to do it. She was a weirdo to start and I didn't even get a chance to look at the job. 

She makes me wait 4 days to schedule the estimate and emails me back and forth with some idiotic questions and telling me not to use "chalk paint" etc. I probably avoided the client from hell.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> Doesn't matter the homeowner found another painter to do it. She was a weirdo to start and I didn't even get a chance to look at the job.
> 
> She makes me wait 4 days to schedule the estimate and emails me back and forth with some idiotic questions and telling me not to use "chalk paint" etc. I probably avoided the client from hell.


Tire kickers. I get tons of those. Usually a knee-jerk reaction from PinterestIng . Great to pre qualify them over email..


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Why all the fuss? Just meet your customer at the nearest Home Depot or Lowe's. Have them look at cabinet color samples. Some of the stores will actually allow you to take the samples home with a small deposit. I've done this so many times and have been able to exactly match with all the manufacturer's color decks. Problem solved.


----------

